# We get our C David Andersen



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets Acquire Rights to David Andersen
> Australian big man headed to Houston
> 
> Houston - The Houston Rockets began the process of bolstering their frontline today, acquiring the rights to 6-11 center David Andersen in a trade with the Atlanta Hawks. In return for the Australian big man, Houston is sending cash and future considerations to Atlanta.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Acquire_Rights_to_Davi-319162-34.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: We get our C David Andersen.*

The second coming of Luis Scola.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: We get our C David Andersen.*

it would have been nice if this had gotten done in time for him to play in summer league.

i don't have any expectations for him, but hopefully he can contribute something.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: We get our C David Andersen.*

Very underwhelming numbers. What's his skillset!? Do they resemble anything like Brad Miller!?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: We get our C David Andersen.*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Very underwhelming numbers. What's his skillset!? Do they resemble anything like Brad Miller!?


from the stats i've looked at, he's not much of a rebounder but he's shot very well from 3(40+%) the last three years(though he doesn't really have any attempts from that distance until the past 3 years.

http://davidandersen.com.au/statistics.html

seems like it's possible he might be able to be an offensive option at one of the big spots who could play next to dorsey or hayes to offset their lack of offense.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: We get our C David Andersen.*

What about David _Harrison_?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: We get our C David Andersen.*

Andersen is OK. Cant start for you, but can provide energy and a little offense. He's actually not as bad a rebounder as that suggests.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: We get our C David Andersen.*



> As soon as he signs a contract, which should not take a day or two, he will be penciled in as the Rockets new starting center.
> 
> [...]
> He does, however, fit the plan. This is not a free agent pick up to add depth. That might still come. He is one of those trade targets Daryl Morey has been talking about. He is widely considered to be among the top centers in Europe, playing and winning for the top teams in recent years, and with a style that fits extremely well with the way the Rockets will have to play.
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/07/rockets_have_a_gday_land_their.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Touche. Perhaps he will start.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets Director of Scouting Gersson Rosas talked on local radio 610am about what Andersen brings to Houston.
> 
> "Offensively, he's special," said Rosas. "He's a guy who can face up, find cutters, play at the elbow. He's very versatile, kind of like how Pau Gasol is in the offensive post. He's a skilled passer from the high post. I think what makes him special is his ability to pick and pop. He's a little bit like [Toronto forward] Andrea Bargnani."
> 
> However, Rosas added that while Andersen is a "willing defender" and gives the Rockets length and size, he was clear that "physicality will probably be an issue for him" and felt Chuck Hayes would be used to balance the team out defensively.


http://www.clutchfans.net/news/1539/rockets_trade_for_australian_big_man/


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

David Andersen is 30 feet shooter.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, it IS a center...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What is a willing defender


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ATLien said:


> What is a willing defender


not amare stoudemire


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

How did I know something like this was going to happen?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not overtly impressed with this. We need another 7 footer.
I see him as only a garbage time player. (Sorry but its true)
But I am glad we are getting an Australian on the team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually think he will get significant minutes on this team while Yao is out. I think he is a skillful player. The only problem is, I don't know if he can translate well into NBA level.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> I'm so far in the tank for the Rockets that I'm going to find a reason to like every move Daryl Morey makes.
> 
> In this case, it's easy. David Andersen was the top center in Europe. No, that's not like being the smartest person in Lubbock.
> 
> ...


2.5 million a year is good deal, That leaves just over 3.2 million of MLE.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6531475.html


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

So this guy is our replacement?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> HOUSTON - NBA sources told FOX 26 Sports Friday the Houston Rockets have reached a contract agreement with newly acquired center David Andersen from Australia. *League sources told FOX 26 Andersen and the Rockets have agreed to a two-year deal worth $4.8 million. The contract also includes a team option for a third year worth $2.7 million.*
> 
> Andersen has also reached an agreement with FC Barcelona in Spain, where he played last year, on a buyout of his contract with that team, a significant part of the process. Sources close to that situation told FOX 26 the Rockets contributed $500,000 to the buyout, the maximum allowed under NBA rules.



http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/090717_rockets_sign_andersen


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> HOUSTON - The Houston Rockets newest acquisition center David Andersen from Australia, arrived in Houston Monday to take his physical and sign his Rockets contract.
> 
> The Rockets acquired the rights to Andersen, who played last year with FC Barcelona in Spain, in a trade last week with the Atlanta Hawks. Houston must still sign him to a contract, which is imminent.
> 
> ...


I think he will be 14-7.

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/090720_andesen_arrive_houston


----------

